# Exterior Door Kerf Weatherstrip



## zinger (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an exterior metal door that uses a vinyl/foam V shape weatherstrip that sits in a 1/4" kerf.  I need to replace it because it no longer creates a good seal with the door.  I can find similar weatherstripping at the local big box stores but they are all designed to fit in a 1/8" kerf.  Any suggestions on where I can find a replacement or is there an easy way to modify my existing door to accept the weatherstripping with a 1/8" kerf?


----------



## kdgrayson (Jan 1, 2011)

zinger said:


> I have an exterior metal door that uses a vinyl/foam V shape weatherstrip that sits in a 1/4" kerf.  I need to replace it because it no longer creates a good seal with the door.  I can find similar weatherstripping at the local big box stores but they are all designed to fit in a 1/8" kerf.  Any suggestions on where I can find a replacement or is there an easy way to modify my existing door to accept the weatherstripping with a 1/8" kerf?


Google "peachtree door weatherstripping." Older Peachtrees used the 1/4" kerf. The factory-type weatherstripping is not available AFAIK. There is an after-market kit available that has standard weatherstripping with a plastic channel that sits inside the oversized kerf. My experience was that it did not work real well (the plastic channel did not want to sit evenly in the channel). Hope this helps.


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting info KD...I knew nothing of that item...Thanks!


----------



## zinger (Jan 2, 2011)

kdgrayson said:


> Google "peachtree door weatherstripping." Older Peachtrees used the 1/4" kerf. The factory-type weatherstripping is not available AFAIK. There is an after-market kit available that has standard weatherstripping with a plastic channel that sits inside the oversized kerf. My experience was that it did not work real well (the plastic channel did not want to sit evenly in the channel). Hope this helps.



Thanks!  At the price they want and since it may not work well I may look into modifying the kerf.  As I see it my options would be to use the available 1/8" weatherstripping along with a 1/8" shim or just fill in the kerf and use some type of stick on weatherstripping.  Any suggestions?


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jan 2, 2011)

I suppose you could slip in the 1/8" kerf weatherstrip and pin it in place
with a few small brads...Makes it difficult to remove for painting but 
might solve the problem in an easy, if somewhat unprofessional, way.

To switch to a different type of weatherstrip you would have to fill in the
area where the current weatherstrip sits...about 3/8" wide by about 1/2" deep.
Then you could mount a surface type weatherstrip or a stick on v flex style
from Pemko.


----------



## zinger (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.  Do you see any problem filling in the existing kerf with one of those expanding foam insulation products and then just trip off the excess?


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jan 3, 2011)

If you are talking about the 1/8" kerf for the ws fin you could caulk
it easier and neater than by using spray foam.  The larger issue
you have to contend with is the space taken up by the visible portion
of the weatherstrip.
You would have to mill a piece about 5/16x1/2 to fill than and then
use conventional weatherstripping to cover the gap.


----------

